# Good Lord... What is wrong with MD?



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> What in the heck is wrong with the people in power in MD and club presidents? :noidea:
> 
> Hats off to the best state in the COUNTRY for field :darkbeer:


Second only to SD


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow.... I am gonna go broke $1 at a time.......


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> What in the heck is wrong with the people in power in MD and club presidents? :noidea:
> 
> I mean seriously....have you all lost your mind :noidea:
> 
> ...


Just trying to keep guys like you off the streets :mg:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

whats the job market like for mechanics?


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Sure envy you guys. 
We have about 3 field shoots a year and I have to drive 3 hours one way for that one.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> whats the job market like for mechanics?


*SUCKSThe economy is really down right now. Hopefully later in the year it will pick up.*


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i'm not much for bein on the east side of the state, too close to DC....if anything, being about an hour away from the big city is fine with me.


dont feel bad, aint much better in cleveland. factories are runnin pretty slow and the market is tanked for the fix-it crowd.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Thats the only good thing about fairyland!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Thats the only good thing about fairyland!


Actually the hunting is pretty damn good too :wink:


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Actually the hunting is pretty damn good too :wink:


I think Ocean City might be MD's best attraction...especially the Links at Lighthouse Sound and Rum Pointe...


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*Lucky Dog*

Tennessee has 5 field shoots on schedule. Got to buy some gas if I want to shoot some place other than the back pasture.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Just stop one your way through on 81 in good ole VA...we shoot someplace every weekend from April until hunting season starts in October....have to commute a couple hours one way or another some weekends but we're at it just about every Sunday somewhere...




TNMAN said:


> Tennessee has 5 field shoots on schedule. Got to buy some gas if I want to shoot some place other than the back pasture.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Thats the only good thing about fairyland!


Not fair. Get rid of Baltimore, Price Georges and Montgomery counties and the rest of the state is great. We have all 4 seasons. Great fishing and hunting. Mountians and the Ocean. Plenty of archery and a few Professional Sports teams. Economy for the state is better then most states can claim. Our government is corrupt but then again whose isn't?? And the best part....We can shoot evey weekend from April thru September and never have to drive any further then 2 hours. Most within 1 hour. What about in Vaginia? I hope I spelled the state name correctly


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Not fair. Get rid of Baltimore, Price Georges and Montgomery counties and the rest of the state is great. We have all 4 seasons. Great fishing and hunting. Mountians and the Ocean. Plenty of archery and a few Professional Sports teams. Economy for the state is better then most states can claim. Our government is corrupt but then again whose isn't?? And the best part....We can shoot evey weekend from April thru September and never have to drive any further then 2 hours. Most within 1 hour. What about in Vaginia? I hope I spelled the state name correctly


WHOOOOHOOOOO OUTDOOR TALK!!!!!!!!!!

Now come on April!!!!!!!!!

What get's me is MD, and VA have field shoots every week end all summer long, but West Vagina only has 1 active field range in the entire state. That's OK though I'd rather hang with Marylanders, and Virginian's than west virginians any day of the week. (Jay, and Lisa excluded)


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> WHOOOOHOOOOO OUTDOOR TALK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now come on April!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What get's me is MD, and VA have field shoots every week end all summer long, but West Vagina only has 1 active field range in the entire state. That's OK though I'd rather hang with Marylanders, and Virginian's than west virginians any day of the week. (Jay, and Lisa excluded)


I don't know about that. All the guys that I shoot against in WV are the greatest. UncleGus and his clan. (coal miners) Jy and Lisa and even you Bowgod  Come to think about it I don't think that I have ever found anyone unfriendly or not great to be around when shooting. Come on Spring


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

TNMAN said:


> Tennessee has 5 field shoots on schedule. Got to buy some gas if I want to shoot some place other than the back pasture.


Seriously! We've got lots of 3D though 

We're pushing on the Broken Arrow club to get some more shoots on the calendar. Anything we do will likely be informal though. I need to find the number for those boys in Greenfield to see if they want to come back over one weekend to shoot.

The club in Shepherdsville, KY has a shoot a month. I plan on attending one of those TNMAN. We might put together a caravan to run up there. It's just over 2hrs from Franklin. They're still soft on their schedule as to whether they're shooting on Saturdays or Sundays. Sundays are usually bad for me.

I might tear away and go to the Hillbilly or a shoot at DCWC if they'll allow non club members to shoot. I'll be in Maryland a few times this summer for work so I'm going to try to schedule it right to shoot up there.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well y'all best start diggin out the clubs soon if we're gonna shoot in April round here..  :mg:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> I don't know about that. All the guys that I shoot against in WV are the greatest. UncleGus and his clan. (coal miners) Jy and Lisa and even you Bowgod  Come to think about it I don't think that I have ever found anyone unfriendly or not great to be around when shooting. Come on Spring


Yeah you may be right, but Jay, and Lisa are the only ones I know from here that shoot field. All my friends are either from MD or norther VA.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well y'all best start diggin out the clubs soon if we're gonna shoot in April round here..  :mg:


Your the man with all the power. Start banning all the members on here from MD. Tell them you'll reinstate their AT accounts as soon as they have all the field ranges clear of white chit
I bet you do that we could shoot a round this week end.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well y'all best start diggin out the clubs soon if we're gonna shoot in April round here..  :mg:





BOWGOD said:


> Your the man with all the power. Start banning all the members on here from MD. Tell them you'll reinstate their AT accounts as soon as they have all the field ranges clear of white chit
> I bet you do that we could shoot a round this week end.



Okay you guys, put up or you know the rest....Anne Arundel will be having a spring clean up work party on March 13th. Y'all are welcome to come on over with shovels and gloves in hand. :wink: 

First shoot April 18th at 10 am. Come on spring!!!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah you may be right, but Jay, and Lisa are the only ones I know from here that shoot field. All my friends are either from MD or norther VA.


I am trying to get some WV people to cross over from that foam stuff!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Your the man with all the power. Start banning all the members on here from MD. Tell them you'll reinstate their AT accounts as soon as they have all the field ranges clear of white chit
> I bet you do that we could shoot a round this week end.


:set1_thinking: Hmm.. not a half bad idea Bro.. :thumb: :chortle:


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

TNMAN said:


> Tennessee has 5 field shoots on schedule. Got to buy some gas if I want to shoot some place other than the back pasture.


Actually there are 7 TNMAN.
8 if you count the 900 round.

We're having 5 @ DCS Archery!
Think I may have let my alligator mouth overload my hummingbird @$$ this year.

Hopefully Jay & Patrick are gonna kick things up a notch in the center of the state.
Broken Arrow has always been one of my favorite places to shoot.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> What in the heck is wrong with the people in power in MD and club presidents? :noidea:
> 
> I mean seriously....have you all lost your mind :noidea:
> 
> ...


We aim to please. :wink:

BTW...we used to schedule *MORE!* There was a time when some clubs scheduled shoots in January and February. I remember shooting a Field round at the old Wing Bowmen...in January...with snow on the ground. :mg:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

blondstar said:


> I am trying to get some WV people to cross over from that foam stuff!


Good luck with that.
I've been leaning pretty hard on Ray about putting in a field course over in Leetown. Some days he sounds like he's about to crack others he don't even seem interested. 

But really all we can do is drag some chewies kicking, and screaming. Get them to try field, and most of them change their outlook on the game.
I know for a fact that I have at least 7 people who will be shooting their first field round this summer.

It's a supply, and demand world. If the demand for field courses reach a level that can't be ignored then the clubs will supply them. Once all our local clubs loose all their Sunday shooters to MD field courses I bet we get a few local field courses around here.
I'd love to see Tomahawk put in a course. They have the land, and the terrain to have one of the best field courses around. And by the looks of things they used to have one there at some point so it wouldn't be near as hard for them to resurrect one than it would be for a club that never had one.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Field Courses!!*

You guys are speakin my language!!!:teeth: I've been keeping an eye on that MD Archery Association website for years. Must be nice to have all those Field shoots. I made it to Mayberry last year and would have been to one just above Baltimore the end of Sept if it wouldn't have been for heavy rain. 

Be glad you don't live here in Pa.. After our State Field championship the 3rd weekend in July you can't find a field shoot. It all switches to bowhunter/animal stuff. 

I am happy to report that a new field course is going in near Clarion, Pa.. Believe it's Sligo Archery Club. Good stuff!!! Can't have too many of them. They had a indoor shoot to raise money for it last weekend or maybe it's this weekend. 

It looks like our club ( Shawnee Archers ) will have the Challenge again the end of May sometime. Gonna be a good time with great prizes in the novelty shoot and some nice trophys. Hopefully BowGod and Hinky and crew will be back and bring more southeners.

I'll be heading South to Md as much as possible when the weather breaks. Especially can't wait for mids. See ya!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

I`m right behind you Clint!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> WHOOOOHOOOOO OUTDOOR TALK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now come on April!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What get's me is MD, and VA have field shoots every week end all summer long, but West Vagina only has 1 active field range in the entire state. That's OK though I'd rather hang with Marylanders, and Virginian's than west virginians any day of the week. (Jay, and Lisa excluded)


You forgot about Roger :wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> You forgot about Roger :wink:


Poor roger


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I`m right behind you Clint!!!!!!!!


You need to round up the LAS boys one Sunday and come on down and shoot


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> Not fair. Get rid of Baltimore, Price Georges and Montgomery counties and the rest of the state is great. We have all 4 seasons. Great fishing and hunting. Mountians and the Ocean. Plenty of archery and a few Professional Sports teams. Economy for the state is better then most states can claim. Our government is corrupt but then again whose isn't?? And the best part....We can shoot evey weekend from April thru September and never have to drive any further then 2 hours. Most within 1 hour. What about in Vaginia? I hope I spelled the state name correctly


Ha, good one Ed. But you know Virginia is superior . You guys were on the right track for a few years with Elrich (sp?) :shade:. Back to archery, I will get some to come out and shoot your clubs and you get some of your guys out to shoot ours. Win win for everyone. Oh I forgot about charm city, love it. I will be up a few times to watch my boys ( The O's ) for some weekend series and some crabs!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You forgot about Roger :wink:




:doh: How could I forget Roger.
He lives like 2 minutes from the MD border I just consider him and Melissa Marylanders.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Ha, good one Ed. But you know Virginia is superior . You guys were on the right track for a few years with Elrich (sp?) :shade:. Back to archery, I will get some to come out and shoot your clubs and you get some of your guys out to shoot ours. Win win for everyone. Oh I forgot about charm city, love it. I will be up a few times to watch my boys ( The O's ) for some weekend series and some crabs!


Vince just let us know when and where you guys are playing and I am sure that we can get a few to ride south. MAke sure you have the grill fired up because us fat guys like southern food.  As far as the Governor is concerned I must concede. That crew in Annapolis is just stealing us blind. Hopefully in the next election these Democrats will see there evil ways but until then they will continue to TAx us and FEE us to death. :-(


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*thanks !*



BOWGOD said:


> WHOOOOHOOOOO OUTDOOR TALK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now come on April!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What get's me is MD, and VA have field shoots every week end all summer long, but West Vagina only has 1 active field range in the entire state. That's OK though I'd rather hang with Marylanders, and Virginian's than west virginians any day of the week. (Jay, and Lisa excluded)


The few field archers in Wv would like for you to support our shoots even if you dont like us, field archery needs everyones help !! sorry WV offended you


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

xring1 said:


> The few field archers in Wv would like for you to support our shoots even if you dont like us, field archery needs everyones help !! sorry WV offended you


Heck Dale he is harmless. Do you guys even have shoots in WV. Last time I spoke with your brother he made it seem that you guys were losing those clubs to 3D. Tell John hello from me. Thanks Ed Bowen


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

xring1 said:


> The few field archers in Wv would like for you to support our shoots even if you dont like us, field archery needs everyones help !! sorry WV offended you


what's up buddy.....I forgot your a WV guy that I have shot with 

the West Vagina comment was a play off of Rattleman's comment :wink:

but most of bubbleguts friends and shooting buddies are from Va and Md.....and that's were he spends his time.....can't support what there isn't though :wink:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*2 a year*



Rattleman said:


> Heck Dale he is harmless. Do you guys even have shoots in WV. Last time I spoke with your brother he made it seem that you guys were losing those clubs to 3D. Tell John hello from me. Thanks Ed Bowen


we have two shoots a year a open in spring and a closed in late summer at parkersburg Wv only field range in the state our indoor is the weekend after the nats in Ky and we have a 810&900 round during the summer the rest of the time we shoot in Va somewhere!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Rattleman said:


> Heck Dale he is harmless. Do you guys even have shoots in WV. Last time I spoke with your brother he made it seem that you guys were losing those clubs to 3D. Tell John hello from me. Thanks Ed Bowen



I like West Vagina better... Let's keep that one.....Bunky, Can I expect to see your smiling, cynical face at Louisville????


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> what's up buddy.....I forgot your a WV guy that I have shot with
> 
> the West Vagina comment was a play off of Rattleman's comment :wink:
> 
> but most of bubbleguts friends and shooting buddies are from Va and Md.....and that's were he spends his time.....can't support what there isn't though :wink:



Yeah I wasn't trying to offend anyone. I just don't know any other field archers in WV. this area is 3D only. The 1 remaining field course in WV is almost 3 hours away from me. So I just go play with the Marylander's every week end.
I have a laundry list of field shoots I can attend in MD that are all with in aprox. 2 hours, and I know when I show up there I'll run into a bunch of my AT buds.


----------

